
Another reason to drink wine: it could help you burn fat - happyscrappy
http://extension.oregonstate.edu/news/release/2015/02/another-reason-drink-wine-it-could-help-you-burn-fat-0?utm_source=vocus&utm_medium=news&utm_content=news&utm_campaign=news_release
======
forgotpasswd3x
More like another reason to eat grapes. Added calories from alcohol are
unlikely to help anyone lose weight.

